

Show HN: onewaybits.com - my go at xkcd 949 - skizm

Onewaybits lets you transfer small files (&lt;50mb) quickly and easily. Upload a file, snag the generated URL, and download on another computer (or wherever). The catch is that you only get to download it one time. Also, the file becomes unavailable after 24 hours (3 days for registered users).<p>This is my side side project. Figured some people may be interested in it. It isn&#x27;t totally done (no project ever is), but it is functional on the most basic levels and it has already been useful to me quite a number of times.<p>You can register via the &quot;mybits&quot; button on the bottom. If you register you get a prettified URL which looks something like: onewaybits.com&#x2F;u&#x2F;[your username]&#x2F; and that will list all files you have uploaded and designated as public.<p>I collect email only for the purposes of sending a password reset link so feel free to enter a fake one if you don&#x27;t trust the site but still want to try it out.<p>URL: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.onewaybits.com&#x2F;<p>Cheers.
======
simantel
Clickable: [http://www.onewaybits.com&#x2F](http://www.onewaybits.com&#x2F);

It's nice, but I'm not sure what problem it's solving. I can already email
anything smaller than 20MB or send bigger stuff via Dropbox.

~~~
skizm
You're correct. This is so people don't have to register for anything, either
on upload or download.

I've used to to transfer stuff from my main machine to my virtual machine
running on Virtual Box. I can also see people using it to load files onto
another computer with out the need to login to anything on that computer or
even have to remember a complicated URL to access their file (if they
register).

------
booi
I just tried it but getting the file again says the file has already been
downloaded...

~~~
skizm
If you read the description, you are only allowed to download the files one
time. It it a quick easy and dirty way to send a file to another computer
without registering for anything.

